# DIY Disasters



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Husband decided to decorate the bathroom. Got tins of paint mixed up and instead of painting the walls with a lovely water green that I had chosen, he used "Brilliant White Gloss" instead.

Now having to strip wall and artexed ceiling which may or may not work!!

Any other ideas as well as putting Husband in Dog House????


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Hopefully things will never get as bad as this...


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

My grandma was so disappointed with my granddad's decorating that she told him that: "Next time, I am going to get a man in to do the job!"

His male pride was severely dented!


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Headphone Hermit said:


> My grandma was so disappointed with my granddad's decorating that she told him that: "Next time, I am going to get a man in to do the job!"
> 
> His male pride was severely dented!


I was nearly up with a murder charge lol!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Judith said:


> Husband decided to decorate the bathroom. Got tins of paint mixed up and instead of painting the walls with a lovely water green that I had chosen, he used "Brilliant White Gloss" instead.
> 
> Now having to strip wall and artexed ceiling which may or may not work!!
> 
> Any other ideas as well as putting Husband in Dog House????


In the interests of scientific research I Googled "Water green". Um. It's quite a strong colour, you couldn't easily mistake it for gloss white.

I'd suggest that (if he's visually impaired I _do_ apologise!) the next time he decorates*, he takes his blindfold off...

*Perhaps he could start with the interior walls of the Dog House?


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Judith said:


> Husband decided to decorate the bathroom. Got tins of paint mixed up and instead of painting the walls with a lovely water green that I had chosen, he used "Brilliant White Gloss" instead.
> 
> Now having to strip wall and artexed ceiling which may or may not work!!
> 
> Any other ideas as well as putting Husband in Dog House????


Hey, look at it on the bright side...now you have an excuse to dump him and run off with Stephen Hough or Joshua Bell! :lol: (Just kidding - it's clear from your post that you love your husband in spite of his mistakes!)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> Hey, look at it on the bright side...now you have an excuse to *dump him* and run off with Stephen Hough or Joshua Bell! :lol: (Just kidding - it's clear from your post that you love your husband in spite of his mistakes!)


*dump Him* ?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

hpowders said:


> *dump Him* ?


It's a joke!!! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Judith said:


> Husband decided to decorate the bathroom. Got tins of paint mixed up and instead of painting the walls with a lovely water green that I had chosen, he used "Brilliant White Gloss" instead.
> 
> Now having to strip wall and artexed ceiling which may or may not work!!
> 
> Any other ideas as well as putting Husband in Dog House????


Hiring a professional perhaps.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

My father taught me this at an early age: when something breaks, or you want something to change, in the house, or the car, or the yard, you don't touch it. You hire a professional. That's one of the best things anyone has ever taught me.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

A verse from Hilaire Belloc springs to mind - 

Lord Finchley tried to mend the Electric Light
Himself. It struck him dead: And serve him right!
It is the business of the wealthy man
To give employment to the artisan. 

Oh Elgar's Ghost - thank you so much for posting the DIY video above. I laughed my socks off!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Nothing new under the sun






The lyrics are on the you tube page.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> *Hey, look at it on the bright side...now you have an excuse to dump him and run off with Stephen Hough* or Joshua Bell! :lol: (Just kidding - it's clear from your post that you love your husband in spite of his mistakes!)


Houghly worthy advice.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

"I say, Fitchett-Smythe, do you do DIY?"

"Oh no, Grinling. I do GSOB"

"GSOB? Whatever's that old chap?"

"Get Some Other Bugger"

And that is my approach to DIY.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Be sure to hire a professional


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Del Boy, Rodney and Granddad also paint, if you need some help.


----------

